# Always check your filters after a power outage ...



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would say that the bacteria lacked oxygen as well in which killed some off. This happened to me last year with my 2213 canister. Although in my situation, my tank sprung a leak so I shut her down for a day until I bought an emergency tank and set it up the following day. Not only did I loose some bacteria, the filter smelt like it ate farm animals weeks ago. A closed up canister filter definitely needs some fresh O2.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

For less than $7.00 you could have saved your fish...
Amazon.com: Deep Blue Professional ADB61036 Hurricane Category 2 Deluxe Battery Operated Air Pump: Pet Supplies
There is even one that is a bit pricier, but plugs in and kicks batteries on when the power goes out. In case you are not home.
Amazon.com: Deep Blue Rechargable Battery Air Pump: Pet Supplies

No aquarium keeper should be without one. Sorry for your loss.

Here is another that plugs in that is less expensive.
http://www.amazon.com/AirPod®-Battery-Back-Up-Gallon-Tanks/dp/B001XYHS5W/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_4


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

good tip. im so sorry to hear of your loss. Hope the survivors are doing fine and recovering.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

What caused the filter to not restart? I have heard of that a few times on the AC filters, but I cannot replicate the symptoms. Mine has always started just fine after an outage.

In the FWIW department, I run all of my filters on a UPS just in case things go bad.


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I think if the HoB is certain level above the water level, some water will back flow to tank due to *i forgot the suction force name* when electricity is off. Thus the AC will need to manually fill-up before it can restart.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

My AC110 never restarts after a power outage. Luckily though I'm around to fix the problem.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

thinBear said:


> I think if the HoB is certain level above the water level, some water will back flow to tank due to *i forgot the suction force name* when electricity is off. Thus the AC will need to manually fill-up before it can restart.


The back siphon might be the issue. I keep my tanks VERY full, so I don't experience this issue.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

gSTiTcH said:


> The back siphon might be the issue. I keep my tanks VERY full, so I don't experience this issue.


aquaclears 
i had one. great filter. but what happens is the propeller doesn't start moving for some reason
its not debris cause they can be gunked all crazy like and start fine, and then one other time wont move at all. give it a shake and it starts fine.. if ur gone when that happens.. i can see that being a problem


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hang on back filters always have a problem with restarting after power failure. It is also worse when the power flickers on and off before going out, since it pumps everything out in those 'flashes" and then it has no water inside.


----------



## Rodneywt1180b (Jun 22, 2013)

Brutal. Sorry for your loss.
Rodney


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I took a picture of several of the dead fish with my phone but don't know how to upload images. If anyone wants to see the sad sight and can tell me how it's done, I'll add a pic.

Waterfaller1 - I actually have two of those battery operated pumps! I live on a block that always seems to lose power and they've come in handy. In this case I was very busy at work and didn't check the tanks other than to feed the fish. I didn't notice the filter not working and nobody else in my family cares about my tanks. I just got back from a business trip to Seattle today and the first thing I did was check my tanks - no problems. 

gSTITch - the impeller wasn't turning on the AC. After I noticed the dead fish I temporarily lifted the tube and spun the impeller. It started up again so easily I wish I had noticed it a day sooner. The odd thing is that I have an AC110 on another tank and that one started up with no problem!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That stinks to lose so many at once. I am glad you at least know about a back up. So many do not think of it. You might want to consider the upgrade to the more expensive model if you travel often, or have someone you can trust keep an eye on your tank.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a few penguin bio wheels.. They are a pain, they never start up on their own.. Always have to pour water to prime them after they've been turned off.. Luckily they are noisy as all hell, so when I do lose power and don't notice.. They sure as heck let me know.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I have Penguin and Emperor biowheel HOB filters on my 2 tanks. They always start right up after power failure or when turning off. I keep my tanks pretty full but I have seen them start up with no help even when the water was 3-4 inches from the top. I was actually home the other night during a power failure and watched them start right up when the power came back on.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Just updating this in an attempt to upload an image.









I deleted the image since it was simply dead fish. I'd rather have happier images posted!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Okay, so now I know how to upload images. I'm a slow learner folks.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Another Pwr Outage - 12hrs w/o HOB*

I noticed only my nitrites went up, no ammonia since tank was heavily planted and had a thick substrate.


----------

